# Mail : Suppression impossible d'un message (il revient)



## fdrom (6 Mai 2014)

6 Mai 2014

Bonjour,
 Logiciels utilisés: OS10.4.11, Mail 2.1.3


Je n'arrive pas à supprimer un mail (Mail Delivery System) qui m'informe de la non distribution d'un mail que j'ai envoyé. Ce mail est envoyé par MAILER-DAEMON@orange.fr
Je le supprime pour le mettre dans la corbeille, et dés que je veux vider la corbeille *ou au bout d'un certain temps*, je retrouve ce mail dans la boite de réception.

Que faut-il faire pour l'éliminer définitivement?
Merçi pour les réponses.

fdrom


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2014)

rien à voir avec OSX 
les sujets Mail c'est section internet 
(ne pas recréer , ce sujet sera déplacé)

il y a déjà plein de sujets sur ce genre de chose
(mini echantillon en bas)

les pistes usuelles
*indexation bancale
( à refaire  mail/bal/ reconstruire ou manip " envel*ope i*ndex")

*couac imap ( si imap)
et supprimer le message sur le compte en ligne devrait régler l'affaire à synchro suivante

le tout est detaillé dans divers sujets


----------



## fdrom (7 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

OK pour la section, mais j'ai recherché un bon moment sans rien trouver, donc je suis allé sur la section OS.
D'ailleurs lorsque l'on met "mail" en recherche, aucune réponse n'est donné.

Salutations.

fdrom


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2014)

je ne sais pas comment tu cherches
mais quand je tape _mail_ ca  donne des centaines de fils ( limité à 200)

evidemment je parle de la recherche en haut  (entre derniers messages et liens)

et mieux de passer par recherche avancée qui y est en sous menu

ou même gougoule restreint au site


----------



## fdrom (7 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Indexation bancale, j'ai essayé mais le mail est toujours là.

Couac imap, explique moi comment faire, et me dire éventuellement ou je peux trouver les divers sujets.

Bonne soirée.

fdrom

les pistes usuelles
*indexation bancale
( à refaire mail/bal/ reconstruire ou manip " envelope index")

*couac imap ( si imap)
et supprimer le message sur le compte en ligne devrait régler l'affaire à synchro suivante

le tout est detaillé dans divers sujets


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2014)

je t'ai DEJA expliqué
on recommence
tu vas sur ton compte en ligne ( via un navigateur)
 et sur ton compte en ligne  tu supprimes ce message


des mini couacs de synchro de ce genre  sont classiques 
( autre classique , des brouillons qui ne s'effacent pas)

y a pas de quoi tout refaire


----------



## fdrom (8 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

C'est la première opération que j'ai effectué d'aller sur le serveur de mon FAI; ce mail n'y est pas ou plus.

Bonne journée.

fdrom


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2014)

et ben alors refaire l'indexation


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (8 Mai 2014)

Peut-etre que "mail" réessaye d'envoyer automatiquement le mail en question et que l'adresse étant incorrecte tu reçois à chaque envoi ce mail disant que ça a échoué.
Regarde si tu peux supprimer le mail que tu voulais envoyer...


----------



## fdrom (8 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Le mail que je voulais envoyé a bien été effacé.

Je viens de faire un essai en désactivant Air Port, et le phénomène subsiste.

C'est donc un problème généré par ce mail que je ne peux supprimer. Serait-il entaché d'une instruction invisible? Tous les autres mails que j'ai reçu depuis s'effacent correctement.   


Merci à tous ceux qui veulent bien se pencher sur le problème.

PS: J'ai essayé, en sélectionnant la corbeille, de "reconstruire", ce qui est impossible car la fonction est grisée.

Amicalement.  

fdrom


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2014)

Tu as essayé de l'effacer depuis la page officielle de ton compte chez ton FAI ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as essayé de l'effacer depuis la page officielle de ton compte chez ton FAI ?


Apparement déjà fait

reste donc l'usuelle reindexation  "envelope index"
ici via envelope index puisque  l'autre ne donne rien 
encore que 
pour l'instant on a aucun detail ,  il y a peut etre plusieurs comptes emails et donc... une BAL corbeille Mail  par compte


----------



## fdrom (9 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je veux bien essayé l'usuelle reindexation, mais comment procéder?

Je n'ai qu'un seul compte.

Bonne journée.

fdrom


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

fdrom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je veux bien essayé l'usuelle reindexation, mais comment procéder?
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Pour réindexer les messages .

Se rendre dans :



> ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/V2/MailData/



Et supprimer les fichiers avec comme nom Envelope.Index, Envelope.Index-shm, Envelope.Index-wal.



> ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/



Tout court sous Leopard.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2014)

il peut aussi y avoir d'autres fichiers
caches Mail ( les visibles ou invisibles)
ca depend aussi du type de compte ( pop imap)


----------



## fdrom (9 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 

Merci à pascalformac, paranormal-wizzzard, locke et corantin pour leurs conseils.

Je viens de résoudre le problème en glissant ce mail récalcitrant dans la boite brouillon; ensuite je l'ai sélectionné puis supprimé et vidé la corbeille.

Pour corentin: Je n'ai pas trouvé le fichier V2 après avoir été dans bibliothèque/ mail.

Salutztions et à bientôt pour d'autres ennuis.

fdrom

f


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Content que tu aies résolu ton problème !

Le chemin pour Leopard est :



> Disque dur/Utilisateurs/Ton Nom/Bibliothèque/Mail/



Mais ça ne sert à rien d'y toucher si il n'y a plus de soucis .


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2014)

fdrom a dit:


> Je viens de résoudre le problème en glissant ce mail récalcitrant dans la boite brouillon; ensuite je l'ai sélectionné puis supprimé et vidé la corbeille.


très probablement une affaire d'indexation qui s'est gourrée
(ca arrive et ce genre de tour de passe- passe peut résoudre, on refile le bébé rebelle à une autre BAL, l'indexation se fait bien et ensuite on rebouge le bébé)
--

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

